# 12 month old Tabby for adoption - Manchester



## kands1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi all, my stepsister is looking to rehome her beautiful male tabby. he is stunning, his markings are perfectly symmetrical and he's a lovely boy. he's very quiet and a bit shy but comes out of his shell once there's a bit more trust. not sure whether he's neutered or not! he's being rehomed because my ss feels that she can't give him enough attention as she works a lot at the moment. oh and he has massive feet and HUGE whiskers. He's fully housetrained and is used to either a tray or going outside, but spends most of his time asleep curled up on a bed somewhere  if anyone is interested please can you let me know?! thanks. Kirst


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Your stepsister needs to realise that this is a bad time of the year to be trying to rehome an adult cat. There are many many kittens about. The cat will be perfectly happy where he is as long as his basic needs are being met. 

Sorry but I have little sympathy with the "needs more time than I can give him" excuse, I see it too often on free ads sites. If a rescue takes him (they won't at the moment because there are no spaces) he will be in a pen for a long time until he finds a home, and he will be taking up a space that could have gone to a cat in more urgent need eg. whose owner's house is being repossessed and the owner can find no landlord willing to accept a cat. Please ask your stepsister to think again.

Liz


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

^^^^ Agree .If he is quiet and sleeps most of the day then he doesnt really sound like he is missing out on too much.He is as Liz says better off where he is than having to be rehomed to god knows where.Please try to get her to reconsider this.


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

If it's just a matter of not giving him enough attention get him a mate.
Cat's sleep most of the time anyway.
I can't believe how easily people are ready to give up their pets.
I have a cat who tore our sofa to shreds & sprayed all over the house yet I took time to help him. Now he is a happy settled cat.
Cat's don't need much attention.
Is this girl just bored with a cat that's not a kitten anymore?
Get her to re-think this. Or maybe grow up !


----------



## kands1 (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks all. my stepsister is nearly 40, her work situation has changed recently and she has made the realisation that her cat might have a better life with someone who is home during the day, she can't afford another and feels bad as she loves him so much. she is more than happy to keep him while she finds him the perfect home and he won't be let go to just anyone. i think perhaps my message was mis-understood as there's no sinister or negative stuff going on here. i just figured there may be people on here looking for a rehome and thought i'd try to help. i've got 2 rehomes myself so can't take another on


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

kands1 said:


> thanks all. my stepsister is nearly 40, her work situation has changed recently and she has made the realisation that her cat might have a better life with someone who is home during the day, she can't afford another and feels bad as she loves him so much. she is more than happy to keep him while she finds him the perfect home and he won't be let go to just anyone. i think perhaps my message was mis-understood as there's no sinister or negative stuff going on here. i just figured there may be people on here looking for a rehome and thought i'd try to help. i've got 2 rehomes myself so can't take another on


But that is the problem - there are too many unwanted cats & not enough homes unfortunately 

He probably is better off where he is if he sleeps most of the day, if he's not showing any signs of being unhappy then he probably isn't!


----------



## kands1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> But that is the problem - there are too many unwanted cats & not enough homes unfortunately
> 
> He probably is better off where he is if he sleeps most of the day, if he's not showing any signs of being unhappy then he probably isn't!


 i agree completely, hence the reason we rehomed our two. if it was me i'd get a second to keep the first company, and that's what i suggested to my ss but it's not possible for her. tbh i'm not happy with the situation myself but it's not me. i understand that there's too many cats in shelters. precisely why i thought i'd use this forum to see if there is anyone out there looking for a lovely cat to rehome! if there's not then fair enough, i tried. but please can i ask you not to use this thread to discuss your views about adoption etc - i'll start another thread now for that with the subject 'discussion - rehoming adult cats', and if anyone is looking for a cat to rehome, you're doing a really good thing, thank you


----------



## kerrypn (Jul 25, 2011)

Could she not give him a month with her working her new hours and see how he reacts? He might take it better than she thinks, I think as cats get older they like a bit of "me" time anyway. It seems a shame because cats are part of the family arent they, I think she should reconsider, I can think of nothing nicer than coming in from a long days work and being confronted by a well rested cat ready for cuddles and fussing


----------



## kands1 (Aug 15, 2011)

kerrypn said:


> Could she not give him a month with her working her new hours and see how he reacts? He might take it better than she thinks, I think as cats get older they like a bit of "me" time anyway. It seems a shame because cats are part of the family arent they, I think she should reconsider, I can think of nothing nicer than coming in from a long days work and being confronted by a well rested cat ready for cuddles and fussing


thanks for the suggestions! it's been about 3 months and involves some overseas work  he's already had to stay with my mum on a couple of occasions but can't go there permanently due to other reasons unfortunately. No, i think she's fully made up her mind and if i can help find a new home for him i'll be happy! I have started a new thread 'discussion - rehoming adult cats' just in case anyone has any other responses! thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

I think the op is after rehoming ideas! :wink:

I'd try asking posting / the local vets, pet food stores, you could go down the free adds route, post office, work colleages,rescue centres, online rehoming sites, etc
Be sure she thoroughly vets the potential new owner/s although it sounds like she really loves him so I'm sure she wants the best for him.
Good luck finding him his forever home x


----------



## screamer (Jun 30, 2011)

i left my cat alone for 2 weeks at a time (as i work offshore), myself & my partner at the time split up, she moved out with one of the cats and i kept Cleo, my mum & dad came in to feed her & clean out the litter tray everyday and generally to see if she was ok, she slept a lot. she also had a cat flap to in & out as she pleased, this went on for over 2 years until my next partner moved in, we didn't notice any difference in her mood/wellbeing


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I feel the op has been jumped on a bit here. She is trying to help a cat in what she feels is the best way and everybody has replied very negatively. If she is working overseas she may not have the luxury of someone being able to pop in every day to care for the cat, or if the cat has to be moved somewhere else everytime this could be stressful for it. Screamer, you have stated that your cat was left alone for 2 weeks at a time and was fine, but that is certainly not the case for all cats. When we go away I know my cats miss me, particularly one. By about the 3rd day he goes and sits outside my neighbours back door waiting for them to come out to give him some attention. It makes me feel really guilty when I come home and they tell me this. I know he's not happy being left.


----------

